# Slaboy Zichik Video Thing!



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello everybody! I am Slaboy Zichik and this is my daily, weekly, monthly, or of whatever (ir)regular scheduling VIDEO SHOW!

I was inspired recently by videos I watched of Slavoj Zizek (renown philosopher) defending himself, and just speaking his mind, and too, by a verbal presentation my friend was recording for a class of his. 

I decided to speak in character as it'd make me feel more comfortable perhaps speaking under the guise of a show personality. I like characters. I go out of character quite often in the video probably.


More information: basically I'm a rabbi philosopher here to speak his mind casually, humorously, or however really... My more extended and perhaps coherent opinions can be found in actual conversation with me so please hold judgments.

The name origin is a mix of Slavoj Zizek and the yiddish endearing word for a young lad, _boychik. _You'll find the accent pretty much a sloppy siamese back-and-forth of yiddish rabbinical voice and slavoj zizek excitation voice.

This is really the first thing I've done on video so if you're going to tear me a new one, do it under the false pretenses of proctology and keep some patient-doctor confidentiality.










PS
I'll take suggestions too, something to make these more interesting for you guys.
I do have a script/list of things to talk about, so some of the mechanical eye movement is to remember where I am as I get lost often. Most is pretty free flowing


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

edits:
the quotation is in fact, "caminante no hay camino, se hace camino al andar"


----------

